# Why do Baptist and Presbyterians disagree on the SUpper?



## raderag (Apr 16, 2004)

Especially on this point:


From the WCF:
VII. Worthy receivers, outwardly partaking of the visible elements in this sacrament, do then also inwardly by faith, really and indeed, yet not carnally and corporally, but spiritually, receive and feed upon Christ crucified, and all benefits of his death: the body and blood of Christ being then not corporally or carnally in, with, or under the bread and wine; yet as really, but spiritually, present to the faith of believers in that ordinance, as the elements themselves are to their outward senses.

From the LBC:
7._____ Worthy receivers, outwardly partaking of the visible elements in this ordinance, do then also inwardly by faith, really and indeed, yet not carnally and corporally, but spiritually receive, and feed upon Christ crucified, and all the benefits of his death; the body and blood of Christ being then not corporally or carnally, but spiritually present to the faith of believers in that ordinance, as the elements themselves are to their outward senses. 

It says the exact same thing, so why do baptist, even reformed not take this view?


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 16, 2004)

The vast majority of Baptist do not hold to a confession and take a Zwinglian or memorial view of the Supper. As far as Reformed Baptists are concerned......


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 16, 2004)

The Confessional difference is in the chapter on the Sacraments in general:

[u:e4c72549fe]1689[/u:e4c72549fe]
[quote:e4c72549fe]
28.1. Baptism and the Lord's Supper are ordinances of positive and sovereign institution, appointed by the Lord Jesus, the only lawgiver, to be continued in His church to the end of the world.

28.1. These holy appointments are to be administered by those only who are qualified and thereunto called, according to the commission of Christ.[/quote:e4c72549fe]

[u:e4c72549fe]WCF[/u:e4c72549fe]
[quote:e4c72549fe]
27.1. Sacraments are holy signs and seals of the covenant of grace, immediately instituted by God, to represent Christ, and his benefits; and to confirm our interest in him: as also, to put a visible difference between those that belong unto the church, and the rest of the world; and solemnly to engage them to the service of God in Christ, according to his Word.

27.2. There is, in every sacrament, a spiritual relation, or sacramental union, between the sign and the thing signified: whence it comes to pass, that the names and effects of the one are attributed to the other.

27.3. The grace which is exhibited in or by the sacraments rightly used, is not conferred by any power in them; neither doth the efficacy of a sacrament depend upon the piety or intention of him that doth administer it:[7] but upon the work of the Spirit,[8] and the word of institution, which contains, together with a precept authorizing the use thereof, a promise of benefit to worthy receivers.

27.4. There be only two sacraments ordained by Christ our Lord in the Gospel; that is to say, baptism, and the Supper of the Lord: neither of which may be dispensed by any, but by a minister of the Word lawfully ordained.

27.5. The sacraments of the old testament, in regard of the spiritual things thereby signified and exhibited, were, for substance, the same with those of the new.[/quote:e4c72549fe]

[Edited on 4-16-2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 16, 2004)

Notice in Fred's post above that the 1689 says &quot;ordinances&quot; and the WCF uses the term &quot;sacraments.&quot;


----------

